# Bend over



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

http://parkplanning.nps.gov/document.cfm?parkID=358&projectID=10641&documentID=37448


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

didn't even get kissed !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Trust me Nps will not empliment a-b because they will be in court... Most likely the one that closes the most will be the one that we have to deal with..


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Throughout they suggest F


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Read through some of the executive summary and TOC today. I understood it to mean that revisions to "F" would be the final plan. F provided more access than D(but still had year round closures). Seems like their revisions to F took the plan more towards D and less towards ORV access. Pretty disappointing. 

Seemed like a lot of the comments made by SELC resulted in modifications to the Plan, but those made by "Unaffiliated person" were explained away. A few interesting quotes.

Night Driving - "Under the revised alternative F, all nonessential
vehicle use will be restricted or prohibited from 9:00 pm until 7:00 am from May 1 until November 15.
From September 16 to November 15, ORV routes with no turtle nests remaining will reopen for night."

Permits - "Alternative F as revised in the FEIS would require all ORV permit applicants to complete a short
educational program at the Seashore, which would involve a short video or printed educational materials."

Access corridors through buffers - "A buffer or resource closure is an area surrounding a sensitive resource, such as bird nests or chicks,
which is closed to visitor access during critical life cycle stages in order to reduce human disturbance and the risk of
mortality due to pedestrians and ORVs. Any passages, corridors, or pass-throughs that cut directly across/through a
resource closures would essentially undermine the biological function of the closure and, for all intent and purpose,
render it compromised, perhaps even useless to the species it is meant to protect."

Access to the good spots - "Alternative F was revised so that many of the points and spits would be open to pedestrian access, but
closed to ORVs either seasonally (Bodie Island spit) or year-round (South Beach west of Cape Point, the southern
portion of Hatteras Inlet spit, North Ocracoke spit, the sound shoreline at South Point Ocracoke). This was done
primarily for protection of nesting birds and (where closed year-round) in recognition of the value of these areas for
migrating and wintering shorebirds and vehicle free visitor experience opportunities. . . . . In all cases, resource closures using standard
buffers would apply. Watersport recreationists, recreational fishermen and other visitors would have vehicular
access to seasonal ORV routes when open for ORV use and access to year-round vehicle free areas via parking areas
adjacent to walkovers or boardwalks, or pedestrian access from interdunal roads in some locations. Commercial
fishermen would be authorized to enter vehicle-free areas except for full resource closures, so access to these spits
and points would be available outside of resource closure events, which would generally include the fall and winter
fishing seasons. Revisions to the level of access provided under alternative F were made with resource protection as
the primary concern, but also attempting to provide ORV access to mitigate adverse impacts to ORV visitor
experience and the local economy."

More monitoring = More closures for longer or more flexible closures based morem on behavior and less on what the plan says??? - "Instead of using SMAs, alternative F in the FEIS has been revised to provide more intensive monitoring
and response to changes in bird activity, equivalent to that described under ML2 in the DEIS, rather than the less
intensive monitoring with larger and longer lasting closures described in ML1 in the DEIS. The purpose of this
change is to simplify the plan and to lessen the amount of time that designated ORV routes would be affected by
resource closures."


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The new Jennettes is looking better all the time.............


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> The new Jennettes is looking better all the time.............


Unless a plover lands on it!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*bohica*


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

it's pretty much over. Dont forget we will now need permits, they will limit the number of ORVs to 1 per 20 of open beach, and no double parking will be allowed.

No night access, bigger and long closures. 


And no plans to replace the Bonner bridge:--|


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

okay...somebody tell me what this means in plain english please! Has something been officially adopted? or are these proposals?


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

it's an Official NPS impact statement, and then NPS will officially adopt it in 30 days. But I have a feeling the lawsuits are gonna start flying anyhow before next spring...

Basically no night driving, no beach fires after 9pm, no driving on the spits of any part of any island, and seasonal closures in front of all island villages.

BOHICA is the word


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

basically they are taking hatteras and ocracoke... and there is just about nothing we can do about it... basically.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

all the vandalism during the summer, driving thru the enclosures, and the hit and run killing of the sea turtle at night on Ocracoke probably didn't help matters either


----------



## Cass T (Nov 3, 2010)

*just checking*

So for the holiday weekend the old rules apply, correct?


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

okay, i fish the coast whenever i can which is 4-6 times a year. I hate the fact that they are taking away driving privileges during peak fishing seasons. But its a case of 1 messing it up for the rest of us. There are some out there that are not bright enough to be allowed to drive on a beach if they are leaving trash and killing a sea turtle.
Where's the middle ground for this conflict though? opcorn: And when are the new rules supposed to take effect?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

medicdav66 said:


> okay, i fish the coast whenever i can which is 4-6 times a year. I hate the fact that they are taking away driving privileges during peak fishing seasons. But its a case of 1 messing it up for the rest of us. There are some out there that are not bright enough to be allowed to drive on a beach if they are leaving trash and killing a sea turtle.
> Where's the middle ground for this conflict though? opcorn: And when are the new rules supposed to take effect?


 With Audobon,Defenders of Wildlife,Southern Enviromental Law Center all in conjuction "running" Department of Interior,there is *NO* middleground...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> With Audobon,Defenders of Wildlife,Southern Enviromental Law Center all in conjuction "running" Department of Interior,there is *NO* middleground...


pretty much sums it up.... at this point surf fishermen, who I would go out on a limb here and say are not the economic force that comms or boaters are... will not have the funding neccessary to drag this out long enough to get something out of it.... everything else is put up to play so that DOI can say that there was a "comment period"

And you can mark my words that after this closure process starts, it will NEVER get more accessible. It will all be a refuge or like MD


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I will tell you Drumdum his wife and son tater have gone out of their way to stand up for OUR rights on the beach. I remember one of the first comment sessions his son Tater stood up and begged them not to close the beach he grew up on! Jody too does a lot through OBPA as well they are to be commended for what they do for OUR island and their community.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

IMO... It's not "a case of 1 messing it up for the rest of us". It's a case of powerful enviro groups taking our rights away in the name of a few birds that aren't in trouble to start with. The only reason there is no "middle ground" is because these people won't allow a middle ground. Their goal has played out long enough that it should be obvious by now... take Hatteras one chunk at a time until there's nothing left.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder what consideration will be made to the physically challenged folks! The areas accessible to foot traffic are not to the above mentioned population. Lets face it the average age of folks that fish and hunt is getting older not younger! I think the average age now is 45. I would imagine the percentage of those folks with some sort of disability is high. Our society has provided increased mobility to this part of our population through handicapped parking,handicapped bathrooms etc., I sure hope this point is thought of when providing access to or NOT providing access to certain areas of the beach!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Island Free Press, please read

http://islandfreepress.org/2010Archives/11.15.2010-NPSReleasesFinalEnvironmentalImpactStatementOnORVPlan.html




http://islandfreepress.org/2010Archives/11.16.2010-InitialResponseToFinalEnvironmentalImpactStatementIsMuted.html


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot that helped answer a lot of questions except the physically challenged one? Maybe i missed something but I didn't see where they addressed that. Everyone should take this opportunity to fill out the comment section to the editor. Thanks again Drumdum this will really help folks understand what's up.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Plan F*

Looks like there will be alot of surf fishing equipment for sale on ebay...
So sad. I thought I never would see the day this happened. Our rights are slowly but surley being taken away from us.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

After the Bonner bridge is deemed unsafe and is closed, beach access will be a moot point anyway!


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

EABiker said:


> After the Bonner bridge is deemed unsafe and is closed, beach access will be a moot point anyway!


look at the bright side. If you own a home in the Nags Head area it's value should shoot up due to limited beachfront rental property being accessable.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

also, less traffic on NC12 southbound in October


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EABiker said:


> After the Bonner bridge is deemed unsafe and is closed, beach access will be a moot point anyway!


 I'd like to say that ain't gonna happen,although I can't...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

It's so sad what a waste of a one of a kind resource. The hard thing to beleive is the Environmental Extremists that started this mess don't even use the resource. Unbeleivable!!!:--|


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

SNDFLEE said:


> It's so sad what a waste of a one of a kind resource. The hard thing to beleive is the Environmental Extremists that started this mess don't even use the resource. Unbeleivable!!!:--|


Reading through some of teh sample comments it was very clear that many comments were made by people who haven't even seen a beach, or prefer to enjoy it from the comfort of the balcony of their summer house.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I am willing to bet a large percentage of people that are in or belong to the Audobon society don't even know what they ACTUALLY do! I was at one of the first so called comment periods and there was ONE yes thats right ONE represenative from their side!! The center in Buxton was packed with folks pro access etc.! That showed me how much weght those comment sessions didn't carry. The powers that be KNEW what was coming they were just going thru the motions. Like I said before it's so sad to see such a beautifull place not be used like GOD intended. Yeah that's right I said, GOD THEY don't want to talk about him either!! Better stop I promised Drundums wife I would be civil!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Drumdrum I got a call last night and was told what I think you were trying to show me ie; Handicapped access, Thank you once again.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not very good at reading through a boring book..*

Has anyone seen where pedestrian access is going to be permited to n ocock,hat inlet,s ocock,n oi,s oi?? Are they saying you can drive off ramp 55 or pole road,park and walk to Hatteras Inlet for example?? Am I reading that the closures for plovers ect when nesting and fleging are going to be for longer periods before access is allowed? Much of this I'm sure is explained,and I'm sure my better half can decipher all of this for me,but would someone explain in "commonfolk language" for the folks on here that don't get just how extensive this "MANDATE" will be??


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

SNDFLEE said:


> I am willing to bet a large percentage of people that are in or belong to the Audobon society don't even know what they ACTUALLY do! I was at one of the first so called comment periods and there was ONE yes thats right ONE represenative from their side!! The center in Buxton was packed with folks pro access etc.! That showed me how much weght those comment sessions didn't carry. The powers that be KNEW what was coming they were just going thru the motions. Like I said before it's so sad to see such a beautifull place not be used like GOD intended. Yeah that's right I said, GOD THEY don't want to talk about him either!! Better stop I promised Drundums wife I would be civil!!


SF -- you are right on my friend. We USED to be members of the Audobon as my wife is a wildlife rehabber and specializes in raptors and waterfowl but is presently working with songbirds. When she informed her birder buddies in Pa about what is going on with Audobon they did not believe her. When she informed her mammal rescue friends about the slaughter of mammals on behalf of birds --- they didn't believe her. 

Sheeple just don't know hat is going on here. I'd love to know the official stance of Audobon on the Canada goose gassing. Or better the stance of a true conservation group, Ducks Unlimited, on that same topic.

As we all know by now --- it's not about the birds!! If it was the Audobon would not have sold, or tried to, that northern OBX oceanfront property they inherited or the 2 or 300 acres on the Chesapeake Bay. My guess is that most members of Audobon think they are doing great things to protect birds --- and are not even aware of the agenda of those "Society" execs who are stealing from them as only "Society" execs can steal.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

So how are they going to limit the number of vehicles per mile? Are they going to treat the beach as a managed parking lot that has to start filling from one end and work it's way up until full? (No more park where you want; you have to fill in the next slot). That would also mean a waiting line to get in, with a Ranger at every ramp to count and manage traffic, as well as to "park" you when you do get in. And how about those permits and the training video; let me guess, they only do that at one or two locations on a fixed schedule...."Sorry Mr. and Mrs. Just drove for 10 hours to get here for the week, no video training slots available until Friday afternoon, but I'm sure you can find something else to do in Frisco besides go to the beach until then". Sad.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EABiker said:


> So how are they going to limit the number of vehicles per mile? Are they going to treat the beach as a managed parking lot that has to start filling from one end and work it's way up until full? (No more park where you want; you have to fill in the next slot). That would also mean a waiting line to get in, with a Ranger at every ramp to count and manage traffic, as well as to "park" you when you do get in. And how about those permits and the training video; let me guess, they only do that at one or two locations on a fixed schedule...."Sorry Mr. and Mrs. Just drove for 10 hours to get here for the week, no video training slots available until Friday afternoon, but I'm sure you can find something else to do in Frisco besides go to the beach until then". Sad.


no... its real...

its like up in md. once the beach fills up you sit at the ramp until someone leaves.... hope nobody forgets anythign at thier place or needs more ice!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*It's very Real and very Very well Played....*

You ain't seen the half of it..... Keep reading you see about VFA's....So what is not put aside for full on closure you get more space taken for VFA's.....And then least we not forget these things have wings and flippers and will go where they want to go.... Which will close the rest of it..

So unless you are one of the Rich Home Owners with Ocean front property, you will do as they say, or not do it at all....So much for Family Tradition.. I don't feel bad for myself... But some of my very good friends, family's had land stolen from them, to make this PARK.. Guess what, they just got it stolen from them again... Ain't the Country I used to know.... TEEEEEEEETOTAL BS..... 

It is what it is, seen it comin... tried to warn folks, didn't work...Welcome to my world.....It will never bee the same... Nice to have met you all, and fish with ya some.... I Ain't been on the Beach due to all of the Political Crap, in three years, spend 90 percent of my time in my YAK....Peaceful out there, Catch more fish, Launch from Private Property... The NPS can Kiss my @ss.... JAM 

JAM


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> Has anyone seen where pedestrian access is going to be permited to n ocock,hat inlet,s ocock,n oi,s oi?? Are they saying you can drive off ramp 55 or pole road,park and walk to Hatteras Inlet for example?? Am I reading that the closures for plovers ect when nesting and fleging are going to be for longer periods before access is allowed? Much of this I'm sure is explained,and I'm sure my better half can decipher all of this for me,but would someone explain in "commonfolk language" for the folks on here that don't get just how extensive this "MANDATE" will be??


I'll try....
from what I've read so far, all inlet spits are going to have some kind of full time vehicle free areas (VFA), with pedestrian access allowed. Same with the area between the hook and 49. But just like anywhere else, resource closures would limit access. Also, in support of this, development or maintenance of interdunal roads (pole road) and parking lots to get to these pedestrian only areas would occur. But that costs money. So I believe under this plan, they'll close the beach "now", and develop interdunal roads and parking lots "later". In other words, don't hold breath.

In terms of length of time for critter closures I'm not sure yet. I did come across some stuff about "better" monitoring of the critters closures in order to open them up sooner after a birds are no longer nesting or have fledged. If you recall, one of the arbitrary rules in the consent decree was a waiting period of opening a closure after observing certain activity. Now their saying more monitoring will open things up faster. I guess that means more employees to monitor. That costs money....don't hold breath.

The mandate, Alt F preferred alternative, is what will be the basis of the Final Rule Murray is to write. That has a public comment period of 60 days once it comes out. It will be tweaked like the DEIS after the public comment period, but that is what will basically become the law. In another don't hold breath scenario, we saw what all of our public comment did for advancing the DEIS to the FEIS. That's right, they plan now to close more beach than originally proposed in Alt F! We still must comment on the Final Rule, whether we think it will help or not. Otherwise, we have no leg to stand on once we challenge the new "rules".

This is not an ORV management plan, it's a bogus wildlife refuge style species management plan within a national park. I can't wait to see all the holes get shot in it by people way smarter than me!


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

welp put it like this, once this directive is written and the rule is implemented, that would be the time for lawsuits, not during the consent decree or anytime before now. This is the time to donate or join the fight for access (put up or shut up). With the recent political changes, this would seem to be a more favorable climate to listen to the will of the people (unlike last year or 2008). People need to make sure they donate in some form to the CHAPA if they want to ever use the beachs for what they were chartered for in 1952.

Also, if you haven't donated to OBPA then here's how to do it:
http://obpa-nc.org/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=118&Itemid=61
scroll to the bottom of the page and click the donate button


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I'll try....
> from what I've read so far, all inlet spits are going to have some kind of full time vehicle free areas (VFA), with pedestrian access allowed. Same with the area between the hook and 49. But just like anywhere else, resource closures would limit access. Also, in support of this, development or maintenance of interdunal roads (pole road) and parking lots to get to these pedestrian only areas would occur. But that costs money. So I believe under this plan, they'll close the beach "now", and develop interdunal roads and parking lots "later". In other words, don't hold breath.
> 
> In terms of length of time for critter closures I'm not sure yet. I did come across some stuff about "better" monitoring of the critters closures in order to open them up sooner after a birds are no longer nesting or have fledged. If you recall, one of the arbitrary rules in the consent decree was a waiting period of opening a closure after observing certain activity. Now their saying more monitoring will open things up faster. I guess that means more employees to monitor. That costs money....don't hold breath.
> ...


Trust me,Murray will not submit this plan as you stated with inlets open to orv or even pedestrian only near them.. They WILL BE in court,with selc,dow,and autoban all getting $ for doing it,promise........

It is hard to be a moderator and discuss this topic,so this is my last post on this subject...:--|


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

biggestsquid said:


> SF -- you are right on my friend. We USED to be members of the Audobon as my wife is a wildlife rehabber and specializes in raptors and waterfowl but is presently working with songbirds. When she informed her birder buddies in Pa about what is going on with Audobon they did not believe her. When she informed her mammal rescue friends about the slaughter of mammals on behalf of birds --- they didn't believe her.
> 
> Sheeple just don't know hat is going on here. I'd love to know the official stance of Audobon on the Canada goose gassing. Or better the stance of a true conservation group, Ducks Unlimited, on that same topic.
> 
> As we all know by now --- it's not about the birds!! If it was the Audobon would not have sold, or tried to, that northern OBX oceanfront property they inherited or the 2 or 300 acres on the Chesapeake Bay. My guess is that most members of Audobon think they are doing great things to protect birds --- and are not even aware of the agenda of those "Society" execs who are stealing from them as only "Society" execs can steal.


yeah, real ironic. i'm a full blown hard core conservationist. i'm all for keeping the country country, and protecting wildlife. (selfishly, because i like shooting small defenseless animals, and i'd like to keep them around so i can teach my kids to do it. )

typically i support groups like the audobon society, but these guys are out of control. this is like the greenpeace douchebags in the northwest that spike trees to kill loggers. or the dumbass hippies from california who come to hawaii and tell us we can't cast net. we were doing just fine before you got here, go the f*ck home!!! 

the ******** are the ones who really care about the environment, because we live in it all day every day. this is our home! why would we destroy our home???? it's the morons from the burbs who are screwing us over.

total f*ckin wackjobs. figure it out! you're not helping the situation, you're bulldozing the wilderness so johnny corporate can steamroll it and put up a Wendy's!!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> Trust me,Murray will not submit this plan as you stated with inlets open to orv or even pedestrian only near them.. They WILL BE in court,with selc,dow,and autoban all getting $ for doing it,promise........
> 
> It is hard to be a moderator and discuss this topic,so this is my last post on this subject...:--|


I'm with ya Kenny, was just stating my interpretation of what I had read so far.

I also understand how upsetting the latest on this flippin thing is to everyone who's been working so hard to do the right thing. My better half who is trained in these things said after just reading the pilot article, "y'all got screwed, this Mike Murray guy farked ya".

Don't let that moderator thing stop you. This is real, and it's wrong.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm with you Doc so far Drudum has provided a lot of good intel. Please continue to keep us informed with the RIGHT info, thanks Drumdum you sure have helped me!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It definately hasn't done any anglers any favors down there Kenny. My heart is with you guys and my money would be too, if there was any.

No wonder, when I shook Murray's hand at the workbook meeting here in Richmod, it felt all cold and slimey.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*PoBenda*

I like how you think... 

Ya know the difference between a Conservationist and and Enviro-MENTAL-IST.... We Crap in the woods like a Bear.. Alls Good, they crap in the woods like a Bear and pack their own Crap Back out.... 

Keep Reading it gets worse... 

JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Kinda makes one want to take it out on the little critters........

Oh well perhaps if I go out a kill a few Ducks this weekend, maybe I will feel better....

Remember to honk your horn when you go by Pea Island Minivan parking area at the marsh.....If you lay on the horn, and hit the brakes some.... those folks manning the spotting scopes generally jump around and twitch a bit when they think they are about to get run over by a Black Suburban....I reckon they must be feeling guilty and on edge...


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

The average age of fishermen is 45? Finally I'm above average at SOMETHING!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

People in uniforms can provide endless hours of fun, if poked correctly. Incorrect poking leads to jail time


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

and just what does that have to do with beach access ???


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Everybody keeps saying that we should have access to everything as god intended and so on and blah blah blah. I'm just saying if people are going to throw the big G in it, than people should watch their actions. Especially if it is going to be violent. I know he did not say in his posts, but it seems that others that have the same opinion are throwing god all up in the mix. It's politics, not church. I think people need to practice what they preach, not threatening families with vicious violence.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out at dawn and capped three Mallards and a Widgeon.....started feeling better..............What appeared to be a Oystercatcher flew by...I can't be sure cause next thing I know the bird just flat out vaporized when the 1.25 oz full choke load decided to occupy the same location at the exact same time....coincidence....maybe....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Everybody keeps saying that we should have access to everything as god intended and so on and blah blah blah. I'm just saying if people are going to throw the big G in it, than people should watch their actions. Especially if it is going to be violent. I know he did not say in his posts, but it seems that others that have the same opinion are throwing god all up in the mix. It's politics, not church. I think people need to practice what they preach, not threatening families with vicious violence.


I'm the one that brought up God not (blah,blah,blah). I stated god intended for us to use and have access to EVERYTHING on this planet. That is why he made it. If you are familiar with the bible at all it gives us dominion over ALL living things. EVERY animal was put here to feed and or cloth us bible says for our ENJOYMENT. This whole world is backwards, animals have more rights than we do according to certain special interest groups. The big G as you stated was mentioned in this context non other! That is the problem with our politics and everything else in our current society it's not about IN GOD WE TRUST anymore! That is what our country was founded on that's why it is printed on our currency. Please don't confuse my post and it's meaning with another.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Everybody keeps saying that we should have access to everything as god intended and so on and blah blah blah. I'm just saying if people are going to throw the big G in it, than people should watch their actions. Especially if it is going to be violent. I know he did not say in his posts, but it seems that others that have the same opinion are throwing god all up in the mix. It's politics, not church. I think people need to practice what they preach, not threatening families with vicious violence.


It's not politics either it's called we are the Audobon society and we have more money than you do so you are screwed. You know I take that back that is how our politics are nowadays! Except the money they have is our own ie: Taxes etc.. If it was TRULY POLITICS there would have been a vote on certain issues not a mandatory action by a judge nobody can do anything about!
I have known Jam for many years and never heard or seen him threaten anyone! He is one of the nicest guys I know. I also know when provoked like in this case he will Bite you. You can only poke a sleeping dog so many times before he bites you!!


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Went out at dawn and capped three Mallards and a Widgeon.....started feeling better..............What appeared to be a Oystercatcher flew by...I can't be sure cause next thing I know the bird just flat out vaporized when the 1.25 oz full choke load decided to occupy the same location at the exact same time....coincidence....maybe....


 oh no! such harmless little critters!!!! you're be a bad bad person garbo man. 

loaded up and ready to go. i'll be headed to georgia w/ a buddy of mine for the tail end of the season, hope to spill a little meself.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nevermind......................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I guess I am posting on this topic again...*

Not really what I wanted to do but forced into it with all the bs and threats being laid down in print.... This thread is officially locked,and with good reason......


----------

